# Landing on 3rd August



## BunskiBoo (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi there, as the title suggests, we are landing our visas on 3rd August. Can you help us please? We have looked on the CIC website at all documentation needed to pass through immigration but one section (see below) 'suggests' we take the following:

'Other documents you may need:

* Birth certificates or baptismal certificates
* Marriage certificates
* Adoption, separation or divorce papers
* School records, diplomas or degrees for each family member traveling with you
* Trade or professional certificates and licences
* Letters of reference from former employers
* A list of your educational and professional qualifications and job experience (for your résumé)
* Driver’s licence, including an International Driver’s Permit and a reference from your auto insurance company
* Photocopies of all essential and important documents, in case the originals get lost (be sure to keep the photocopies in a separate place from the originals)
* Car registration documents (if you are importing a motor vehicle into Canada)'

Would you say it is advisable to take said list, since it only states 'documents you may need'.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2010)

Whatever CIC suggests I would follow.

Where are you "landing"?

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/canada-expat-forum-expats-living-canada/13805-introduction-forum-tell-us-about-yourselves-22.html#post317474


----------



## BunskiBoo (Jul 10, 2009)

reevolved said:


> Whatever CIC suggests I would follow.
> 
> Where are you "landing"?
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/canada-expat-forum-expats-living-canada/13805-introduction-forum-tell-us-about-yourselves-22.html#post317474



Thanks, but that's our worry, the website only 'suggests' taking those documents. It doesn't state that they are mandatory. 

We're landing in Vancouver.....can't wait!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2010)

BunskiBoo, 
It depends on your circumstances but you just never know when the documents suggested might help you, so although they might not be mandatory you'd be better off to bring them. Trying to obtain them after could be problematic.
If you've been here to Vancouver before it's understandable why you're returning. Best wishes.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/canada-expat-forum-expats-living-canada/13805-introduction-forum-tell-us-about-yourselves-22.html#post317474


----------



## BunskiBoo (Jul 10, 2009)

reevolved said:


> BunskiBoo,
> It depends on your circumstances but you just never know when the documents suggested might help you, so although they might not be mandatory you'd be better off to bring them. Trying to obtain them after could be problematic.
> If you've been here to Vancouver before it's understandable why you're returning. Best wishes.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/canada-expat-forum-expats-living-canada/13805-introduction-forum-tell-us-about-yourselves-22.html#post317474


Thanks, obvious really but you have a good point and best bring everything just in case. Yes, have been to Vancouver before and it's great!


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

BunskiBoo said:


> Hi there, as the title suggests, we are landing our visas on 3rd August. Can you help us please? We have looked on the CIC website at all documentation needed to pass through immigration but one section (see below) 'suggests' we take the following:
> 
> 'Other documents you may need:
> 
> ...


If in doubt, bring it! Those all look like documents you'll want with you if you're moving to a new life in a new country. In fact, that looks like the bare minimum. 

Some stuff can be scanned and put on a CD/DVD. For others, you'll need the originals. However, I would suggest scanning (or at least copying) everything in case something gets lost or destroyed.

I also obtained duplicates of things like birth certificates in case I had to send one off somewhere for whatever reason.


----------



## mark143 (Jun 1, 2010)

BunskiBoo said:


> Hi there, as the title suggests, we are landing our visas on 3rd August. Can you help us please? We have looked on the CIC website at all documentation needed to pass through immigration but one section (see below) 'suggests' we take the following:
> 
> 'Other documents you may need:
> 
> ...


HI, apart from all the above bring your no claims discount for car insurance as with out you wont get and a reference from your energy supplier stating last 12months payments as without you'l need to pay a deposit
all the best
mark


----------



## BunskiBoo (Jul 10, 2009)

mark143 said:


> HI, apart from all the above bring your no claims discount for car insurance as with out you wont get and a reference from your energy supplier stating last 12months payments as without you'l need to pay a deposit
> all the best
> mark


Thanks one and all, your info is really helpful. We're only landing our visas this time and returning until next June (groan!) so my son can complete his GCSE exams. We've taken your advice though and decided to take EVERYTHING that could be needed because you just never know what they may ask for.

We're so looking forward to our visit....it's been a long haul (over three years) but we feel it will all be worth it in the end. We are just thankful for the opportunity (especially as rules have tightened so much recently) and will grasp this opportunity with both hands and a hopeful heart. We know it will be tough, there may be times when it gets really very difficult but we know we can't pass on this opportunity...after all you only get one chance at something like this and we'd be foolish not to give it our best shot.

Thanks again.....


----------



## getmeoutofhere (Jan 18, 2010)

BunskiBoo said:


> Thanks one and all, your info is really helpful. We're only landing our visas this time and returning until next June (groan!) so my son can complete his GCSE exams. We've taken your advice though and decided to take EVERYTHING that could be needed because you just never know what they may ask for.
> 
> We're so looking forward to our visit....it's been a long haul (over three years) but we feel it will all be worth it in the end. We are just thankful for the opportunity (especially as rules have tightened so much recently) and will grasp this opportunity with both hands and a hopeful heart. We know it will be tough, there may be times when it gets really very difficult but we know we can't pass on this opportunity...after all you only get one chance at something like this and we'd be foolish not to give it our best shot.
> 
> Thanks again.....


hi will you keep me informed on how you get on!we are landing in october and we would be very intrested on how you get on .i was just about to post a new thread on this subject.how long are you going for?we where going next week ,but we have been inthe summer before we thought it might be nice to see a change of season .cheers and good luck!:clap2:


----------



## BunskiBoo (Jul 10, 2009)

getmeoutofhere said:


> hi will you keep me informed on how you get on!we are landing in october and we would be very intrested on how you get on .i was just about to post a new thread on this subject.how long are you going for?we where going next week ,but we have been inthe summer before we thought it might be nice to see a change of season .cheers and good luck!:clap2:


Hello there!

Yes, of course we'll let you know how we get on. It's always good to get the info from someone going through the same thing! We're taking our laptop so we may even send the odd update from Canada (although don't bet on it as I guess we'll be busy!!). We're only going for two weeks....start in Vancouver, on to Kelowna, then Kamloops, 100 Mile House (found the BEST LOG CABIN THERE!), Lillooet, Whistler then back to Vancouver.....PHEW! Lots to pack in but can't wait. With our house sold last week and into rental same time I'm just looking forward to the long flight so I can finally rest and get some sleep!! 

Five more sleeps to go.......


----------



## getmeoutofhere (Jan 18, 2010)

BunskiBoo said:


> Hello there!
> 
> Yes, of course we'll let you know how we get on. It's always good to get the info from someone going through the same thing! We're taking our laptop so we may even send the odd update from Canada (although don't bet on it as I guess we'll be busy!!). We're only going for two weeks....start in Vancouver, on to Kelowna, then Kamloops, 100 Mile House (found the BEST LOG CABIN THERE!), Lillooet, Whistler then back to Vancouver.....PHEW! Lots to pack in but can't wait. With our house sold last week and into rental same time I'm just looking forward to the long flight so I can finally rest and get some sleep!!
> 
> Five more sleeps to go.......


enjoy!!we are only going to sort out our socail security numbers and applying for hohip .and have a look at a few schools.


----------



## BunskiBoo (Jul 10, 2009)

getmeoutofhere said:


> enjoy!!we are only going to sort out our socail security numbers and applying for hohip .and have a look at a few schools.


Should we be doing the same too (sorting social security numbers (what exactly is 'hohip'?))? How old are your children? We have one 15 year old son who is happy to be going but it certainly is a worrying time. I guess the older they get, the more it can affect them. We've just got to pray he doesn't fall in love in the UK between now and when we actually get our one way tickets (next June) 

Four more sleeps....


----------



## getmeoutofhere (Jan 18, 2010)

BunskiBoo said:


> Should we be doing the same too (sorting social security numbers (what exactly is 'hohip'?))? How old are your children? We have one 15 year old son who is happy to be going but it certainly is a worrying time. I guess the older they get, the more it can affect them. We've just got to pray he doesn't fall in love in the UK between now and when we actually get our one way tickets (next June)
> 
> Four more sleeps....


hi sorry hohip is how my canadian friend calls it. it is actually OHIP ontario hospital insurance. like our nhs.it can take 3 months to kick in .so it will be in place for when you return.my kids are 9and 7 and i think really looking forward to it.good luck with your 15 yr old.


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Hope you have a fantastic stay in the Okanagan Valley! 

PS) Stock up on the sunblock as it's been roasty toasty (mid 30 C the past 2 weeks)


----------



## BunskiBoo (Jul 10, 2009)

Oggy said:


> Hope you have a fantastic stay in the Okanagan Valley!
> 
> PS) Stock up on the sunblock as it's been roasty toasty (mid 30 C the past 2 weeks)


Oh Lordy Oggy, I'm not a sun fan really and we've had a really toasty (well, by English standards anyway!) summer here too. My legs haven't seen the light of day for years (it's best for the general public)! We are soooo looking forward!

Three more sleeps......


----------



## missmop (Oct 27, 2009)

*Good Luck!*

I hope that everything goes well for you. Let us all know how it goes. Best of luck!!!


----------



## BunskiBoo (Jul 10, 2009)

missmop said:


> I hope that everything goes well for you. Let us all know how it goes. Best of luck!!!


We're here! After three long years of waiting our visas are finally landed and I'm now sitting in an apartment block in Vancouver, looking out at the harbour with mountain and city views! 15 year old is gently snoozing and better half out on a quest to find breakfast. For 'getmeoutofhere', the landing process was SO easy. We were in the queue for longer than it took to process, so about one hour in total! They didn't ask us for any documentation except for the obvious ones (passport, landing paperwork) but nothing else! They just stamped our passports and welcomed us to Canada! Perhaps we don't look as shady as we had feared 

We all had a good night's sleep (thanks to the wonders of Nytol!) and are looking forward to an easy day looking around Vancouver. Okay, so we feel like something the cat dragged in but at least we're finally here and ready to take on whatever Vancouver/Canada has to offer us!

For Miss Mop, I'll have a Latte for you  x


----------



## BunskiBoo (Jul 10, 2009)

One thing though: We were told that because we are not staying at this time, before we come again we need to get some sort of 'visa' put in the passports from the HC in London...(?). Not sure what that is all about; on asking the office it wasn't quite clear as he also implied we could just 'try getting on the plane without it'. Maybe he meant this is the case for people from countries that normally need a visitor visa to enter Canada anyway (?). As said, not quite clear on that - can anybody advise?


----------



## getmeoutofhere (Jan 18, 2010)

BunskiBoo said:


> We're here! After three long years of waiting our visas are finally landed and I'm now sitting in an apartment block in Vancouver, looking out at the harbour with mountain and city views! 15 year old is gently snoozing and better half out on a quest to find breakfast. For 'getmeoutofhere', the landing process was SO easy. We were in the queue for longer than it took to process, so about one hour in total! They didn't ask us for any documentation except for the obvious ones (passport, landing paperwork) but nothing else! They just stamped our passports and welcomed us to Canada! Perhaps we don't look as shady as we had feared
> 
> We all had a good night's sleep (thanks to the wonders of Nytol!) and are looking forward to an easy day looking around Vancouver. Okay, so we feel like something the cat dragged in but at least we're finally here and ready to take on whatever Vancouver/Canada has to offer us!
> 
> For Miss Mop, I'll have a Latte for you  x


thanks for that.enjoy your trip!!:clap2:


----------



## missmop (Oct 27, 2009)

*Fantastic your there at last!!!*



BunskiBoo said:


> One thing though: We were told that because we are not staying at this time, before we come again we need to get some sort of 'visa' put in the passports from the HC in London...(?). Not sure what that is all about; on asking the office it wasn't quite clear as he also implied we could just 'try getting on the plane without it'. Maybe he meant this is the case for people from countries that normally need a visitor visa to enter Canada anyway (?). As said, not quite clear on that - can anybody advise?


Brill news that you have now landed and the process seems to be straight forward. I would be interested to know what they mean about getting a 'visa'? Anyway could you let me know what happens about your PR cards? When will you receive them? Where will they be sent? I hope you have a fab time and can't wait to read all about your stay. Best of luck.


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

BunskiBoo said:


> We're here! After three long years of waiting our visas are finally landed and I'm now sitting in an apartment block in Vancouver, looking out at the harbour with mountain and city views! 15 year old is gently snoozing and better half out on a quest to find breakfast. For 'getmeoutofhere', the landing process was SO easy. We were in the queue for longer than it took to process, so about one hour in total! They didn't ask us for any documentation except for the obvious ones (passport, landing paperwork) but nothing else! They just stamped our passports and welcomed us to Canada! Perhaps we don't look as shady as we had feared
> 
> We all had a good night's sleep (thanks to the wonders of Nytol!) and are looking forward to an easy day looking around Vancouver. Okay, so we feel like something the cat dragged in but at least we're finally here and ready to take on whatever Vancouver/Canada has to offer us!
> 
> For Miss Mop, I'll have a Latte for you  x


Congratulations! I love Vancouver. I landed in Toronto many years ago but I visited Vancouver during my time in Canada. Loved Stanley Park, the beaches, the water, the mountains and the city. I'm sure you must be very excited. I love your positive attitude.


----------



## getmeoutofhere (Jan 18, 2010)

BunskiBoo said:


> One thing though: We were told that because we are not staying at this time, before we come again we need to get some sort of 'visa' put in the passports from the HC in London...(?). Not sure what that is all about; on asking the office it wasn't quite clear as he also implied we could just 'try getting on the plane without it'. Maybe he meant this is the case for people from countries that normally need a visitor visa to enter Canada anyway (?). As said, not quite clear on that - can anybody advise?


 hi i think what they mean is ,now you have landed you have to apply or go and get a PR card(like a credit card) we have a friend how moved 8yrs ago the PRcard make re-entry easyer back in to canada.but after 3 or 4 years they when for citizenship to make it even easyer.you might be able to get it there!i belive that after you land you have to spend 750 days out of 5 years to keep your PR status.so i think you could come home say for two years (to sell your house in this climate)the go back to canada.thats how i understand it.well enjoy you time its still raining here!


----------



## Snodge (Apr 17, 2009)

missmop said:


> ... I would be interested to know what they mean about getting a 'visa'? Anyway could you let me know what happens about your PR cards? When will you receive them? Where will they be sent? ...


I'm not quite sure why I checked in today; I should be packing things getting ready to fill the moving van and head up to BC for good in only (gasp!) ten days. But it seems like I might be able to help explain a bit here. Be forewarned that the following is an account of what I've read in this forum and others and my experiences in landing in BC.

So, we were given a visa 'stamp' (really I'd call it a sticker, kinda pretty with holos and such for security) that had an expiration date of six months after our medicals. This was the drop dead date for landing. We waited until the last weekend before it expired to make a temporary landing trip. 

Before the trip research showed that if I specifically told the border services guys that we weren't staying that they wouldn't process the paperwork to have our PR cards printed and sent out. Everything I read pointed to the wisdom of keeping my mouth shut as much as possible. Not lying, but just not volunteering the fact that this was just a visit. Other's experiences showed that you need to have a Canadian address to which the PR card will be sent, the idea being that you're moving there for good and would have some sort of arraigned housing. If you don't have an address, or if you tell them it's a mailing address and you're only visiting, I hear they give you a form to file once you return permanently. Filing this form on your return starts the process of getting your PR card printed and sent out, I'd assume somewhere you have that form from landing day?

Luckily for us my brother in law lives in BC and we used his address and interestingly enough even though we only had carry on luggage no one ever asked if we were staying permanently. So on landing they filled in the "confirmation of permanent residence" (imm 5292), we signed it, and it was stapled to our passports. You should have one of those, and if you look it has big letters saying "not valid for travel" This was explained to me to mean that commercial carriers (ie: planes, ferries, buses) might not except that form of ID as your right to travel to Canada. I think that if you made it on the plane and got to Canada, Border Services would let you through with just the confirmation, it's just a matter of getting past the intitial security check. 

I did read accounts of people who would fly to the US, rent a car, then cross the border as private travelers. I personally crossed the border 2 or 3 times in private vehicles with only the confirmation and it was the same as crossing with only my US passport. From what I understand other nationalities (seemingly especially Asian) might have more scrutiny and problems.

It took about 5 weeks to get our PR cards after landing, and for you it should be the same except I think you'll have to wait until you return for good and file the proper form with your Canadian address. 

I'm not sure of the rest, the part about going to the consulate back home to get a 'visa'. My guess is that you need to get an entry permit of some sort which would allow you to use commercial carriers to reach Canada. The good thing is that you're officially a Canadian Permanent Resident now and it'll just be a formality!

I hope this post helps, I think I've procrastinated enough for this morning, back to packing...

I'll hopefully check back in to see if you have any questions.

Enjoy your stay in your new homeland! dance::dance::dance:Kind of unreal after all the processing time isn't it?:dance::dance::dance


----------



## sammcall (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi, we have pondered moving to Vancouver for 10 yrs we have an only 13 and a half y.o. son and you are SO right to still be going. If I send you my own e-mail ad would you mind keeping in touch I don't mind how infrequent it is. I am toying with the idea of holidaying there in Dec but hate flying so it keeps putting me off, never bn b4. Where abouts are you going, what do you love about Vancouver? I would love good pointers to help talk my son in to moving. He went skiing for the first time last night and loved it so has mentioned liking the idea of going to Canada to ski, is this my link in? Hope to spk sn, Sam x [email protected]


----------



## DavidHudson (Apr 7, 2010)

BunskiBoo said:


> Hello there!
> 
> Yes, of course we'll let you know how we get on. It's always good to get the info from someone going through the same thing! We're taking our laptop so we may even send the odd update from Canada (although don't bet on it as I guess we'll be busy!!). We're only going for two weeks....start in Vancouver, on to Kelowna, then Kamloops, 100 Mile House (found the BEST LOG CABIN THERE!), Lillooet, Whistler then back to Vancouver.....PHEW! Lots to pack in but can't wait. With our house sold last week and into rental same time I'm just looking forward to the long flight so I can finally rest and get some sleep!!
> 
> Five more sleeps to go.......


Hi we landed last month and all we needed was passports, the big form we were sent and a goods to follow list. This is what you need at Vancouver to get in the rest is needed once you settle and are looking for credit, jobs and somewhere to live. We are back in the uk now and moving permanently next year. Best of luck to all.


----------



## getmeoutofhere (Jan 18, 2010)

DavidHudson said:


> Hi we landed last month and all we needed was passports, the big form we were sent and a goods to follow list. This is what you need at Vancouver to get in the rest is needed once you settle and are looking for credit, jobs and somewhere to live. We are back in the uk now and moving permanently next year. Best of luck to all.


hi ,we will be doing the same thing going to land in Oct then returning after the house sale near the end of the next year. So what do I do with the goods to follow form ? We won't know exactly what we will be taking with us! p.s - where did you get the form from? cheers.


----------



## Snodge (Apr 17, 2009)

Here's the link to the B4a form:

B4A - Personal Effects Accounting Document (list of goods imported)

You'll need Acrobat to save any info typed on it, otherwise you have to finish the form all in one go and print it out. I used a B4 in powerpoint format that is out there on the net in another forum. I'll go see if I can find it...

OK, found it in this thread, I forget which one of the links found here ended up working but one did.

B4 & B4e Goods Forms - template attached. : British Expat Discussion Forum

As far as what to put on the goods to follow vs. goods accompanying (sp?) lists, just make sure everything you own or might end up owning is on the goods to follow list as anything not on there will be subject to duty. It doesn't seem to matter if things on the list actually end up in Canada. when I landed on a temporary visit i just listed broad listings such as 'clothes', 'outdoor gear' (we brought some camping equipment), etc. Just think of how you'd answer the border services guys when they ask about any particular item, where is it listed, why should it be duty free?

Good luck,

for me it's three days til the big move!

Roger


----------



## BunskiBoo (Jul 10, 2009)

Hello one and all and thanks for your various (and informative) responses. We are now back in the UK  and just counting down the months until we actually book those one way tickets. Our trip was great, although it did leave us feeling more confused about where we will finally aim for, although we did go over to Vancouver Island and were instantly bowled over by the place. It was just a feeling we got. Anyway, who can say. One thing's for sure though, we are still very much in love with Canada, the people....the scenery....the way of life. It made us (well, me especially) realise how unfit we are (everyone either jogs or cycles and I've never seen so many fit people in lycra before !).

We know we've some tough times ahead of us deciding where to live, finding jobs and generally just starting a new life in a whole different place but we really do feel it will be worth it. Our son loved it....he couldn't believe how active everybody is and how clean and litter free the country is too. Even when we were coming home, we were taken aback by how clean and tranquil Vancouver airport is!! It's a bit different when you fly into Heathrow, goodness knows how Canadians must feel about it!

Hope all went well with you Snodge, you must be done and dusted by now! Good luck with all you do and good luck to everyone else. For Sammcall, your son will just love it....it really is a youngster's paradise. Take a hold of your fears and do it, you only live once. The flying part is easy (especially with the powers of Nytol!). I promise you, you will not regret it!

Thanks one and all.


----------



## getmeoutofhere (Jan 18, 2010)

Snodge said:


> I'm not quite sure why I checked in today; I should be packing things getting ready to fill the moving van and head up to BC for good in only (gasp!) ten days. But it seems like I might be able to help explain a bit here. Be forewarned that the following is an account of what I've read in this forum and others and my experiences in landing in BC.
> 
> So, we were given a visa 'stamp' (really I'd call it a sticker, kinda pretty with holos and such for security) that had an expiration date of six months after our medicals. This was the drop dead date for landing. We waited until the last weekend before it expired to make a temporary landing trip.
> 
> ...


 hi can i ask have you landed yet?and if so what forms did they look at.we are landing in oct but returning 10 days later with the veiw of returning next year.i was wondering what do i do regarding the customs forms if i am not taking all our belongings till next year?can you helpon this matter and any other that you think will help us out.cheers.


----------



## getmeoutofhere (Jan 18, 2010)

BunskiBoo said:


> Hello one and all and thanks for your various (and informative) responses. We are now back in the UK  and just counting down the months until we actually book those one way tickets. Our trip was great, although it did leave us feeling more confused about where we will finally aim for, although we did go over to Vancouver Island and were instantly bowled over by the place. It was just a feeling we got. Anyway, who can say. One thing's for sure though, we are still very much in love with Canada, the people....the scenery....the way of life. It made us (well, me especially) realise how unfit we are (everyone either jogs or cycles and I've never seen so many fit people in lycra before !).
> 
> We know we've some tough times ahead of us deciding where to live, finding jobs and generally just starting a new life in a whole different place but we really do feel it will be worth it. Our son loved it....he couldn't believe how active everybody is and how clean and litter free the country is too. Even when we were coming home, we were taken aback by how clean and tranquil Vancouver airport is!! It's a bit different when you fly into Heathrow, goodness knows how Canadians must feel about it!
> 
> ...


hi glad to read you trip was a gr8 .i would be interested to know if you applyed for social security numbers and medicare and how it went. and anything more that you think we should do when we get there.cheers


----------



## BunskiBoo (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi there! I'm not sure whether I will be of use here......but here goes. We landed 3rd August and as we're not actually leaving the UK for good until next June, we had exactly the same worries that you do now. However, if I can put your mind at rest, landing our visas really was very simple. We landed in Vancouver, so I can't say this will happen everywhere but after a wait of only 3/4 of an hour or so, we were called over by the officer. He was very nice and joked with our 15 year old son to put him at ease. He took our landing papers and passports, asked a few questions (sorry, I really can't remember what exactly was asked as we were just off a long flight) and then told us to sit back down and wait. Ten minutes later he asked us to return to the desk, stamped the paperwork and passports, explained what we need to do as we (like you) were returning to the UK and then welcomed us to Canada! He didn't ask for any further paperwork and we had taken EVERYTHING just to be on the safe side. He explained that we couldn't apply for PR cards/SIN etc until we have a Canadian residence but went on further to explain that this will not cause any problems and we will just apply for them when we finally do our one way trip. It was as easy as that! As I said, not knowing where you are landing etc., I wouldn't like to say for sure that other immigration officers either at Vancouver or another airport wouldn't be more thorough but for us, it was a breeze. 

Just so you know, with the 'goods to follow' list, we did do one (which wasn't looked at) but as we have now sold our house and are living in smaller rented accommodation, we'd pretty much sold everything except the bare essentials, so our list was very small. 

I hope I've helped a little....just shout if I can be of further assistance!

Good luck, you will love it. We did, in fact I almost wish we hadn't done the pre-move look-see as I now feel more itchy to just get going!! I really miss it there and although we live in a lovely village in Hampshire, it feels so busy! Counting down the months now.....nine to go (that's approximately 274 sleeps!!).


----------

